# Authenticity check



## Mr.Ampersand (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi all! New to the forums and looking to purchase this and wanted to get this legit checked. Comes with box, USB reader and blank warranty card with matching serial number. Pics aren't the greatest tho. Thanks in advance for your help!

View attachment 15584523


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

Link doesn’t work


----------

